# let me see your orpingtons



## piglett

*ok folks i know a bunch of you have them so lets see some orpingtons. i'll start off with my imported english rooster*
*he is still growing but so far he is looking like he may end up having a little size to him*


----------



## piglett

*& here is one on my black imported hens*
*she too is only a year old*


----------



## Apyl

Those are some good looking birds  Sadly I dont have my BO anymore. When my husband started butchering all the extra roosters last summer he did away with my BO roo as well.


----------



## piglett

Apyl said:


> Those are some good looking birds  Sadly I dont have my BO anymore. When my husband started butchering all the extra roosters last summer he did away with my BO roo as well.


 well it's always a good time to get some BO chicks


----------



## Diane

WOW, they are HUGE and gorgeous I'm getting some babies tomorrow, 2 lavs and a lemon cuckoo, have a couple of Buff's that are no where near the size of yours tho
Diane


----------



## JC17

Buff Orpington chick. Her name is Tina  she's a real sweetie <3


----------



## TJsGirls

Such a pretty bird, I wish we could keep him, but unbeknown to us, Rose is a Rosco
And we have to send him back. He's so mean to one of the pullets, but so sweet to me. They are so pretty, I hope I can get another one.


----------



## piglett

*here are my new english orpington roosters they are both lemon cuckoos*

*







*


----------



## piglett

TJsGirls said:


> View attachment 7667
> 
> 
> Such a pretty bird, I wish we could keep him, but unbeknown to us, Rose is a Rosco
> And we have to send him back. He's so mean to one of the pullets, but so sweet to me. They are so pretty, I hope I can get another one.


we just removed a buff orpington roo from our flock
he thought it would be ok if he attacked my wife almost every day
he was dead wrong!

TJ is Rosco good with the other girls ?

JC i have a bator full of little fluffballs just like that little one

i just want to hug them all


----------



## TJsGirls

piglett said:


> we just removed a buff orpington roo from our flock
> he thought it would be ok if he attacked my wife almost every day
> he was dead wrong!
> 
> TJ is Rosco good with the other girls ?
> 
> JC i have a bator full of little fluffballs just like that little one
> 
> i just want to hug them all


We only have two pullets, the BR and a RIR, and yes, he's great with the RIR, but poor Dorothy is bald at the back


----------



## Energyvet

Just arrived today. 7 little Buff orps. I ordered 6 - so I think they might have added a boy. Lol.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> Just arrived today. 7 little Buff orps. I ordered 6 - so I think they might have added a boy. Lol.


where did you get them from?
did they arrive in the mail?


----------



## piglett

TJsGirls said:


> We only have two pullets, the BR and a RIR, and yes, he's great with the RIR, but poor Dorothy is bald at the back


 what you need is more pullets......


----------



## babybluegirl24

My babies


----------



## piglett

babybluegirl24 said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 7805
> 
> 
> View attachment 7806
> 
> 
> View attachment 7807


*what kind of orpingtons are they?*
*the ones in the last 2 pics sort of look like redstars because of the white that they have *
*but no 2 orpingtons look the same.*

*piglett*


----------



## Diane

here's some of my little munchkins..2 lav orps and a cuckoo orp, couple of coronation sussex and a RIR in there somewhere


----------



## DottieB

My buff Orpington Roo


----------



## kaufranc

Great pics!
Piglett, your birds are gigantic ! Very beautiful birds!
Diane, I love the chick in the last pic looking at his feet!


----------



## piglett

DottieB said:


> View attachment 7831
> 
> My buff Orpington Roo
> 
> View attachment 7832
> 
> 
> someone has been painting your baby


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> Great pics!
> Piglett, your birds are gigantic ! Very beautiful birds!
> Diane, I love the chick in the last pic looking at his feet!


 wait till they are full grown come fall


----------



## piglett

Diane said:


> here's some of my little munchkins..2 lav orps and a cuckoo orp, couple of coronation sussex and a RIR in there somewhere


very cute chicks 
how do you like your brooder heater?
we want to get a couple of the large ones
out electric bill has been huge this year with all the brooder lamps going


----------



## Diane

love it, this is the second time I've used it, the chicks love it, and I don't worry about fire


----------



## piglett

Diane said:


> love it, this is the second time I've used it, the chicks love it, and I don't worry about fire


i'm building a 4 deck brooder each level will hold atleast 50 chicks
as i sell more chicks i'll get more brooder heaters
till i have all 4 that i want.

piglett


----------



## DottieB

Yes, the put purple on him at the feed store so he wouldn't get mixed up with the pullets. =)


----------



## mjs500doo

I have blue and black Orps. Buff are far too common for me.  

Both my blues are broody right now however. So no more blue Orp babies for a while.


----------



## piglett

mjs500doo said:


> I have blue and black Orps. Buff are far too common for me.
> 
> Both my blues are broody right now however. So no more blue Orp babies for a while.


we set some of our blue & black eggs in the bator
we got some blues with nice lacing which i'll put in the breeding program next year. Mjs are yours english?

piglett


----------



## mjs500doo

piglett said:


> we set some of our blue & black eggs in the bator
> we got some blues with nice lacing which i'll put in the breeding program next year. Mjs are yours english?
> 
> piglett


Originally they were, yes. 2 generations ago. They've since been crossed with other lines from the US.


----------



## piglett

mjs500doo said:


> Originally they were, yes. 2 generations ago. They've since been crossed with other lines from the US.


ours are from both of the english lines that have been imported into the US
the chicks with lacing sell better so that is what i plan to work on

piglett


----------



## qcupoultry

Here's one of my jubilee orpington babies.


----------



## mjs500doo

LOVE Jubilee!! And the laced Orps look great!


----------



## piglett

qcupoultry said:


> Here's one of my jubilee orpington babies.


ooh nice , have my hands full with my blue black splash & now lemon cuckoo english orpingtons but the jubilee sure do look nice


----------



## LindaR

They are all very nice ! I see the hens have to wear a vest ! Never seen that before,
but can imagine they would be needed. This may be a dumb question, how do you get
imported birds ? Are they adults when purchased ? What do these guys weigh ? We 
used to have some very big chickens, that were artificially bred. They were not this big !


----------



## piglett

LindaR said:


> They are all very nice ! I see the hens have to wear a vest ! Never seen that before,
> but can imagine they would be needed. This may be a dumb question, how do you get
> imported birds ? Are they adults when purchased ? What do these guys weigh ? We
> used to have some very big chickens, that were artificially bred. They were not this big !


 the hens are a little over worked by the rooster which was causing them to not have very many feathers on their backs
the chicken saddle fixes that problem

the english orpingtons were imported a couple years back at great cost
you can't just bring in chicks from other countrys

i purchased day old chicks from a breeder on the other side of the state
(4 1/2 hour drive round trip) 
i gave her $15 per chick
we have hatched out some here this year & we are now going to add some more pullets to the english coop.
i do have a few nice looking cockerels that i would part with if anyone is near new hampshire.
the roosters can reach 15lbs once they are full grown (about 18 months old)

take care
piglett


----------



## blblanchard

Lemon Cuckoo Orpington named Jill!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Goldie, my BO, she is 4 weeks old


----------



## Reinerchick

My two Buff Orpington pullets. There so sweet! Love em!


----------



## piglett

blblanchard said:


> Lemon Cuckoo Orpington named Jill!
> 
> View attachment 9241


 is Jill from english stock or is she american?
we have a dozen imported english lemon cuckoo hatching eggs on their way from greenfire farms. 
we are also over run with american buff orpington pullets...not that that is a bad thing 

piglett


----------



## piglett

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Goldie, my BO, she is 4 weeks old


i think Goldie is a keeper...will she be able to have a boyfriend when she gets older?


----------



## piglett

Reinerchick said:


> My two Buff Orpington pullets. There so sweet! Love em!


 nice, did you get them from a hatchery or a local farm?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

piglett said:


> i think Goldie is a keeper...will she be able to have a boyfriend when she gets older?


I hope so! She's really so friendly and has the best personality of all my chicks!


----------



## blblanchard

piglett said:


> is Jill from english stock or is she american?
> we have a dozen imported english lemon cuckoo hatching eggs on their way from greenfire farms.
> we are also over run with american buff orpington pullets...not that that is a bad thing
> 
> piglett


She may be english, but I'm not sure. The breeder I bought her from was also selling chocolate english bantam orpingtons.


----------



## powderhogg01

My roo Sarge at first light.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

That's a good lookin Roo!


----------



## powderhogg01

Thanks! He sure takes his job seriously for being around 20 weeks.


----------



## piglett

powderhogg01 said:


> Thanks! He sure takes his job seriously for being around 20 weeks.


that is a good thing 
i hope he stays on the case


----------



## Texasgirl

I have read these gals are cold hardy, but I need heat hardy chickens. How do Orpingtons do in the heat?


----------



## 2rain

I have I thing for orps as you can tell lol


----------



## RickaRae

Our new BO roo, Rico. He's only about 5 months old (just started crowing) & he's BIG (my 6'2" hubby is holding him!).  I love him; he's so sweet & shy!!


----------



## piglett

Texasgirl said:


> I have read these gals are cold hardy, but I need heat hardy chickens. How do Orpingtons do in the heat?


yes they do well in the heat
i know a lady who has a bunch of Orpingtons in west TX


----------



## piglett

2rain said:


> I have I thing for orps as you can tell lol


nice looking lemon cuckoo Orpingtons 
i have some that look just like them


----------



## piglett

RickaRae said:


> Our new BO roo, Rico. He's only about 5 months old (just started crowing) & he's BIG (my 6'2" hubby is holding him!).  I love him; he's so sweet & shy!!


did Rico come from a hatchery?
i have found that some hatchery stock tends to be small


----------



## RickaRae

piglett said:


> did Rico come from a hatchery?
> i have found that some hatchery stock tends to be small


Two generations back was a hatchery chick. Rico & his dad were hatched by a local lady. His dad is huge, too! Rico towers over our 8 mo old white Plymouth Rock (who is getting processed today!).


----------



## hildar

I never realized that orpingtons got that big before. I know this is our first year having one and I love how they enjoy being around people.


----------



## Brothers

Here is our BIG buff rooster.He is only 13 weeks old and is MUCH larger than the other roo's...

EARL


----------



## MaransGuy

Your Orpingtons are beautiful piglett!


----------



## piglett

Brothers said:


> Here is our BIG buff rooster.He is only 13 weeks old and is MUCH larger than the other roo's...
> 
> EARL


good looking boy
how long before you unload the other smaller ones?


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> Your Orpingtons are beautiful piglett!


thank you
i am growing out some others
i'll have to get some pics of them


----------



## MaransGuy

Do you sell chicks? I especially like the Lemon Cuckoo Orpingtons. What state are you located in?


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> Do you sell chicks? I especially like the Lemon Cuckoo Orpingtons. What state are you located in?


we are in new hampshire
our lemon cuckoo rooster is 100% english
i have some of his daughters growing out
once they are of age i'm sure i could hatch out some chicks for you.
they would be 75% english

thanks
piglett


----------



## MaransGuy

Do you ship? If not I would not be able to get any. I live in South GA.


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> Do you ship? If not I would not be able to get any. I live in South GA.


i shipped a couple lemon cuckoo cockerels to texas 
the lady said they arrived just fine.
so yes i could ship to Ga.


----------



## MaransGuy

I don't have a coop set up for them now, but hopefully I will within a couple of years. I know that's a long time, but I'm only 15 and it takes a long time to save up money, lol.


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> I don't have a coop set up for them now, but hopefully I will within a couple of years. I know that's a long time, but I'm only 15 and it takes a long time to save up money, lol.


if money is tight you should look into a cheep foam bator
you don't have to have a fan kit or egg turner to get results
when i shipped 2 cockerels to Texas the shipping was $49
for that price you could buy a foam bator & just get eggs to hatch out 
i have even seen 1/2 priced bators offered on craigslist.

good luck
piglett


----------



## Brothers

piglett said:


> good looking boy
> how long before you unload the other smaller ones?


Thanks....As soon as I have the time.I think he may be starting to get abit stressed out with the 5 other roo's in the flock right now.


----------



## MaransGuy

piglett said:


> if money is tight you should look into a cheep foam bator
> you don't have to have a fan kit or egg turner to get results
> when i shipped 2 cockerels to Texas the shipping was $49
> for that price you could buy a foam bator & just get eggs to hatch out
> i have even seen 1/2 priced bators offered on craigslist.
> 
> good luck
> piglett


Thanks, but I have had that kind of incubator before and it didn't work too well for me. I would rather just save up for chicks and not have to worry about them hatching or not.


----------



## piglett

Brothers said:


> Thanks....As soon as I have the time.I think he may be starting to get abit stressed out with the 5 other roo's in the flock right now.


how many birds total do you have in your flock & what are their ages?


----------



## Brothers

piglett said:


> how many birds total do you have in your flock & what are their ages?


Now there are 11 BO's 1 rooster,2 RIR's(one pullet, one roo) and 2 Ameracaunas (one pullet,one roo).I have culled all of the other roo's and only kept what we thought was the best one of each breed.

Everyone is 16 weeks old.


----------



## piglett

Brothers said:


> Now there are 11 BO's 1 rooster,2 RIR's(one pullet, one roo) and 2 Ameracaunas (one pullet,one roo).I have culled all of the other roo's and only kept what we thought was the best one of each breed.
> 
> Everyone is 16 weeks old.


you should be getting eggs in a month or 2


----------



## piglett

english orpingtons between 4 & 8 weeks old


----------

